# Cybersecurity Act of 2009



## HIS HERO IS GONE (Dec 27, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this act before? It was introduced by Jay Rockefeller (of course). It is going through congress right now, and if passed with give the government unprecedented power over the internet. They could shut it down whenever they wanted. They won't have to abide by any laws that forbids anything like that. Shit is fucked up!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 27, 2009)

http://thomas.loc.gov/cgi-bin/query/z?c111:S.773: is the bill

probably won't pass in its current form, but strike the SECCOM reference and it will. most of it isn't a bad idea; the privacy implications are troubling and that's about it. we have no right/need to access infrastructure systems anyway. the concerns are mainly federalization of privatized systems.


----------



## hg14 (Dec 30, 2009)

it may start out to be federalization of privatized systems but then someone will want to further the scope and scrutinize it to give the government unprecedented power over the internet to watch anything that "activists groups" or like minded people, maybe if someone does further it they will watch this forum....!!!!.....unless Matt changes his server to become an secured server, but maybe it will just not happen. We will see


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 31, 2009)

shit who started facebook? how about the bare minimum in getting sneek and peek packet info on myspace? it doesn't matter how SECURE the server is as it is a physical item and can always be breached from the owners.


----------



## hg14 (Dec 31, 2009)

that is true but I only visit certain sites AND besides of here I go to riseup.net which I know IS secured because they dont look at posts/emails so the owners DON'T breach it or even what IP addy your on, which I like.


----------



## hg14 (Dec 31, 2009)

i am a activist and I don't tell everything about me online and I use fake EVERYTHING, so NOTHING is true of where or who I am when I sign up for things-which I can do


----------

